# best bindings for never summer SL



## NoobBoarder (Jan 25, 2011)

ilikecoupons said:


> I mainly ride groomers and a little park. The ones I have heard are good are
> 
> k2 formula
> Union Force
> ...


Burton Cartels, Rome 390 boss, Rome Targas.

I personally would chose the cartels.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you think flow the five bindings would work because I can get last years version for under 100...


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

NoobBoarder said:


> I personally would chose the cartels.


^this... I used cartels when I had a SL last season. Great pairing.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Used ride deltas and k2 formulas both great bindings


----------



## Brushie25 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have forces on mine. No bells and whistles, but they are great for the SL. very responsive. I have used Flux SF45 on them, rome bosses and targas. I liked the forces the best. No toe strap problems with my Nitro Team TLS or DC Judge boots. And yes, sometimes the toe ratchet gets a little stuck, but doesn't really bother me considering how responsive these are. I'm willing to overlook that for the great ride.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Wht would be the stiffness of those bindings? 3-4?


----------



## Brushie25 (Nov 28, 2010)

I think it's medium stiffness. perfect for the flex of the sl


----------

